# electrolytes capsules vs sport drinks... what is better ?



## dfms2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

As a rookie , I have this question electrolytes capsules vs sport drinks... what is better ?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

You need both, however sometimes it is hot enough that you will over-consume sport-drink(sugar/fuel) to obtain electrolytes or stave off dehydration. For this main reason people like to de-couple the two.. it offers you better freedom to still drink and not over-eat. Also if you're going for less than 90mins the chance you need a sugary drink is low.

I use tablets like nuun or endruolytes and then munch on some gel or candy if i feel low. Seems to work well... after one encounter with gatorade gut you'll feel the same!


----------



## dfms2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

thx.. :thumbsup:


----------

